# Is it possible to get the autonomous cruise control without the rest of the autopilot?



## DerekDacota (Dec 30, 2018)

I did the free trial and only found the intelligent cruise control option useful. Even my father-in-laws Ioniq came with it, so any chance Tesla will or does allow it as a stand alone option?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Traffic Aware Cruise Control (TACC) is part of the Enhanced Autopilot (EAP) suite only so you won’t be able to get it as a stand-alone


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

but you don't have to use the other parts of EAP, and can use just TACC if you like.


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> but you don't have to use the other parts of EAP, and can use just TACC if you like.


He doesn't want to pay $5500 for just TACC. Remember the other thread I had mentioned wishing TACC was part of PUP instead of EAP?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Johnston said:


> He doesn't want to pay $5500 for just TACC. Remember the other thread I had mentioned wishing TACC was part of PUP instead of EAP?


so the issue is not wanting TACC by itself, but wanting EAP (with TACC) for less than the offered price.

IMO, TACC alone is worth the price of EAP and would not want a Tesla without it.


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

Not sure how much OP would pay for TACC alone, I’d probably pay ~$2000.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Johnston said:


> Not sure how much OP would pay for TACC alone, I'd probably pay ~$2000.


Then I guess EAP/TACC isn't for you


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

My guess (from a software developer perspective) is that Tesla designed Autopilot as a complete software package, and TACC was just a consequence of it. I would then guess that separating the two would take hundreds of hours more development and safety testing to make sure something from AP that was cut out doesn't compromise safety, and that the extra code to separate the two doesn't also break AP.

In short, I would guess that standalone TACC would end up costing more than autopilot to justify the time put in to separate it from AP, which is why it doesn't exist.

And even if that's at least partly incorrect, I believe that the existence of standalone TACC runs counter to Tesla's mission, and the plan is to eventually have Autopilot standard on all models, and Full Self Drive would be the optional package. (Disclaimer: No I don't have any inside info, that just seems like a logical conclusion.)

Would I _like_ to have TACC by itself? Of course, but I understand why it's not there. I believe it's more likely that Tesla would reduce the price of Autopilot drastically to increase adoption than separate TACC, because that's what they'd rather people use.


----------



## SyncUp (Oct 21, 2018)

If Traffic Aware Cruise Control were offered as a standalone option, I would definitely purchase it. *Tesla are you reading this?* (I have a feeling there would be lots of Model 3 customers who would purchase TACC separately, if it were offered.)

I tried out Enhanced Auto Pilot during the 30-day trial period after I took delivery of my car, and ultimately decided I did not want EAP. However, I kept thinking to myself during that time: "If only I could buy Traffic Aware Cruise Control by itself and not part of the EAP package, that would be awesome."


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SyncUp said:


> If Traffic Aware Cruise Control were offered as a standalone option, I would definitely purchase it. *Tesla are you reading this?* (I have a feeling there would be lots of Model 3 customers who would purchase TACC separately, if it were offered.)


but to @JasonF's point, would you purchase TACC as a stand-alone if it were at a premium over EAP?


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> but to @JasonF's point, would you purchase TACC as a stand-alone if it were at a premium over EAP?


At a premium over EAP? Meaning it'd cost more than EAP?


----------



## SyncUp (Oct 21, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> but to @JasonF's point, would you purchase TACC as a stand-alone if it were at a premium over EAP?


Looks like @JasonF posted his reply 2 minutes before mine (which I didn't see prior to posting my reply). But to answer your question... absolutely not, I would never pay a _premium_ price over EAP to get TACC. I'd probably be willing to pay a max of about $2K for a standalone TACC option like @Johnston mentioned.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Which, TACC for $2k isn’t an option.


----------



## SyncUp (Oct 21, 2018)

Correct. We're all talking _hypothetically_ here of course.


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> Which, TACC for $2k isn't an option.


We know it isn't an option. We're simply wishing it is.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I wish the car was $25k too


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

for that matter, if wishing, it could be $12k


----------



## HeavyPedal (Oct 28, 2018)

Wow, I"m amazed by some of the responses here. The OP is hardly the first current or prospective owner to ask if would be possible to buy TACC without paying for the entire EAP package. Although the answer is currently no, it's hardly an unreasonable question. 

A great many people are coming from cars with some form of adaptive cruise control, and find the 'dumb' cruise control that comes standard without EAP completely worthless. It isn't (or shouldn't be) hard to understand why someone might want TACC and NOT want AutoSteer or Navigate on Autopilot, or why they would prefer to pay less for buying a more limited feature set.

Frankly, I wouldn't be the least bit surprised to see such an option offered at some point down the road. I also wouldn't be surprised if that never happens. We're talking about Tesla, for goodness sakes. The rules don't apply here.


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

I purchased EAP because i wanted TACC. I have had this on many cars and I am a committed cruise control driver. The adaptive cruise feature is one I dearly love.

ASIDE: Does a model 3 without EAP have standard cruise? (Cruse control without adaptive or Traffic aware feature).


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Toadmanor said:


> ASIDE: Does a model 3 without EAP have standard cruise? (Cruse control without adaptive or Traffic aware feature).


Yes.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

AmpHog said:


> Frankly, I wouldn't be the least bit surprised to see such an option offered at some point down the road. I also wouldn't be surprised if that never happens. We're talking about Tesla, for goodness sakes. The rules don't apply here.


What it boils down to is this: Other big manufacturers have already made their version of Autopilot available on high-end cars, and it's only a matter of time before they trickle it down to all cars in their lineup (remember OnStar?). Telsa most likely wants to take the next big leap and make full self driving available, hopefully before Autopilot-like abilities become common.

In order to do that, they will likely sacrifice one of their other automatic driving products. Either Autopilot as a product goes away, and becomes a much more expensive product that includes full self-driving; Or TACC and standard Cruise go away, and Autopilot becomes standard to compete with the neighbors. It seems like the second option is more likely at this point, which would make putting more development time into TACC kind of silly.

But take that part with a huge grain of salt, because I don't yet know if Tesla might give in to greed, and take the first option instead - the choice of either an even more expensive self-drive and AP add-on, or simple basic cruise. That would definitely hurt them as AP-like features trickle down in other manufacturers, and EV's start to creep into the marketplace, because quite a few people might be willing to choose another manufacturer over that alone.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

The EAP/TACC feature set has been the subject of far too many threads in this and other forums. We have known since 2017 that TACC is not a standalone offering and to get it will cost a buyer the price of EAP. If you want it, go for EAP. If that isn’t worth it to you, then don’t. It is really a simple binary decision based on today’s pricing/feature reality. It doesn’t matter what other manufacturers do, it doesn’t matter if you’d pay a lower price for just TACC, it doesn’t matter if you’d use the other features of EAP, and it really doesn’t matter if you think the price is too high. You have the option to not buy EAP. Grousing about not having TACC available as you want it may make you feel better but the decision remains: buy at offered price as EAP, or don’t. I’m guessing all those posters who think TACC is worthwhile at less than EAP pricing will not buy it. In my opinion, you are losing out on one of the main distinguishing features of a Tesla as well as missing out on TACC. But it’s a decision you make for yourself.

By the way, the Model 3 doesn’t have Sirius/XM radio, doesn’t have a spare tire, doesn’t have a metal roof, doesn’t have amber turn signals, doesn’t have a mechanical glove box latch, doesn’t include a CHAdeMO adapter, and oh my gosh doesn’t even include a tire repair kit. Just how on earth can Tesla sell any of these shortchanged vehicles!

Footnote: I love the daylights out of my 3, and EAP has made great enhancements to my enjoyment of road trips and local trips as well. I know, I know, hard to believe with all the vehicle shortcomings.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

JasonF said:


> What it boils down to is this: Other big manufacturers have already made their version of Autopilot available on high-end cars, and it's only a matter of time before they trickle it down to all cars in their lineup (remember OnStar?).


I don't have any information to reinforce or dispute your posits, but I think we're looking at a Model 3 as a premium car due to its delivered pricing, at least initially. Remember that Tesla's high-end cars are the S and X, not the 3. The 3 is the low-end Tesla (remember the $35k?) that is optioned up into low premium car territory.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Toadmanor said:


> I purchased EAP because i wanted TACC. I have had this on many cars and I am a committed cruise control driver. The adaptive cruise feature is one I dearly love.


I think this reasoning illustrates the financial calculation Tesla has made with respect to Autopilot pricing. Some buyers want the whole package (Autosteer, Auto Park, Summon, etc) and will pay the $5K. Some buyers want no part of the package and will not pay a dime. Everyone else is in the middle.

Tesla's calculus is that enough people in the middle will "stretch" for the full 5K package to make up for those who will pass on it, and that this scheme will result in a higher average selling price than offering a TACC-only option at, say, $2K. Whether this strategy has proven effective -- and whether it provides buyers with convenient choices -- are separate matters, and up for debate. But I think the reasoning and motives behind Autopilot pricing are all about margins, and given how important margins are to the Model 3 program (not to mention Tesla's survival), I would be very surprised if these pricing decisions were made without considerable market research.


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> I think this reasoning illustrates the financial calculation Tesla has made with respect to Autopilot pricing. Some buyers want the whole package (Autosteer, Auto Park, Summon, etc) and will pay the $5K. Some buyers want no part of the package and will not pay a dime. Everyone else is in the middle.
> 
> Tesla's calculus is that enough people in the middle will "stretch" for the full 5K package to make up for those who will pass on it, and that this scheme will result in a higher average selling price than offering a TACC-only option at, say, $2K. Whether this strategy has proven effective -- and whether it provides buyers with convenient pricing choices -- are separate matters, and up for debate. But I think the reasoning and motives behind Autopilot pricing are all about margins, and given how important margins are to the Model 3 program (not to mention Tesla's survival), I would be very surprised if these pricing decisions were made without considerable market research.


Agree with this, if they put TACC as a separate option, they'd not have as many EAC miles to continue improving it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Johnston said:


> Agree with this, if they put TACC as a separate option, they'd not have as many EAC miles to continue improving it.


Every car that has the hardware provides the data for Tesla as they can run simulations in shadow mode as to what the car sees and what it would have done.

I think Tesla is wise to not separate TACC from EAP and it's all to get us on to self-driving tools that maximize safety. Yes TACC is safer than nothing, but EAP is where the real safety comes in.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I've been resisting saying this. Every once in a while, a thread like this pops up where there is a response similar to "if you can't afford to be a member of the club, don't join!", stating that some feature like Autopilot isn't really optional, and if you don't want to pay up for it, you shouldn't buy a Model 3.

It doesn't make me angry to read that, it makes me sad. Nissan, Chevrolet (for the most part), Kia, and Hyundai are mainstream companies that are pretty much guaranteed to be around in 10 years. I went for a Tesla, even with the threat of the company being unable to survive (yes, I kept my first-week M3 reservation even through all of the scares) because it's an electric car built for _everyone_, a market segment that didn't exist yet, but apparently now has _very_ strong demand.

Reading discouraging comments like that feels like pushing Tesla back two years, to when it was a dying company that served a small club of very wealthy people, and it makes me sad to see some people hanging on to that. I believe Tesla has outgrown that space, and I hope all of you will outgrow it with the company.

I personally didn't get Autopilot because I didn't think I'd get my money's worth out of it. I _like_ to drive. If the car came with it standard, I might use it from time to time, but the trial taught me that in 2 weeks time I used it a total of 10 minutes. Whether or not I had the extra $5000 to spend on it is immaterial, I don't buy things I don't plan on using much.


----------



## groovetesla (Dec 20, 2018)

JasonF said:


> I don't yet know if Tesla might give in to greed


Ooh, ooh - I know the answer!


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

@Bokonon - your post is spot on. It's a product bundle / pricing strategy that Tesla is implementing. All good.

@JasonF - I agree. There are some condescending posts on here. It's easy enough to acknowledge that some people would like to unbundle the services and pay for just the services they want. Very rationale and reasonable desire.

I'm also in the camp with you of liking to drive (and the M3 is reinforcing this). I didn't use autopilot much during the trial. I'd consider the adaptive cruise control if it was unbundled but it would have to be fairly cheap. Perhaps $1000 or less.


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

Nom said:


> @Bokonon - your post is spot on. It's a product bundle / pricing strategy that Tesla is implementing. All good.
> 
> @JasonF - I agree. There are some condescending posts on here. It's easy enough to acknowledge that some people would like to unbundle the services and pay for just the services they want. Very rationale and reasonable desire.
> 
> I'm also in the camp with you of liking to drive (and the M3 is reinforcing this). I didn't use autopilot much during the trial. I'd consider the adaptive cruise control if it was unbundled but it would have to be fairly cheap. Perhaps $1000 or less.


I wonder if Tesla might at some point, perhaps when the $35k model is available and PUP is not a required option, add TACC as part of PUP (stays at $5k). EAP would cover auto steer, NOA, Summon, and auto-park.


----------



## Rich Nuth (Jan 25, 2017)

Just for a bit of additional information: The Model S and X both only have standard Cruse Control without EAP (this was also true with the original AP). So, TACC has never been offered alone at any time since the first AP introduction on the Model S in 2014.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

One additional issue here: EAP was a prerequisite for ordering FSD. Without rehashing FSD issues dealt with in other threads, if you wanted it you had to get EAP. I wanted it, and the other features of EAP beyond TACC, so for me I was OK with Tesla’s bundling. I do wish AutoPark and Summon actually worked for me, but they don’t so I’m actually getting EAP- for my $5k. I still have TACC, AutoLane change, AutoSteer, Navigation on Autopilot, all of which I like and use. So still OK with getting EAP, just a tad disappointed at lack of AutoPark and Summon functionality..


----------



## El Matadurr (Feb 15, 2019)

Chiming in here agreeing with JasonF, the matter of knowing where I want to put the money is discouraging when that option isn't available. I can see the reasons Tesla didn't do this, but it doesn't make it any less annoying for the middle-ground users.


----------



## ChristianZ (Nov 10, 2018)

SyncUp said:


> If Traffic Aware Cruise Control were offered as a standalone option, I would definitely purchase it. *Tesla are you reading this?* (I have a feeling there would be lots of Model 3 customers who would purchase TACC separately, if it were offered.)
> 
> I tried out Enhanced Auto Pilot during the 30-day trial period after I took delivery of my car, and ultimately decided I did not want EAP. However, I kept thinking to myself during that time: "If only I could buy Traffic Aware Cruise Control by itself and not part of the EAP package, that would be awesome."


Ditto. I would definitely consider it at a $1k-2k purchase.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks but I fear that after March 1 2019, this thread became out of date. It looks like basic Autopilot now includes "Traffic Aware Cruise Control" as described on this Tesla web page.

*Autopilot*​Enables your car to steer, accelerate and brake automatically for other vehicles and pedestrians within its lane.​
Before Tesla made this change, the thread was accurate. But new Model 3 buyers trying to understand if they got enough Autopilot could become confused.

Bob Wilson


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

bwilson4web said:


> Thanks but I fear that after March 1 2019, this thread became out of date. It looks like basic Autopilot now includes "Traffic Aware Cruise Control" as described on this Tesla web page.
> 
> *Autopilot*​Enables your car to steer, accelerate and brake automatically for other vehicles and pedestrians within its lane.​
> Before Tesla made this change, the thread was accurate. But new Model 3 buyers trying to understand if they got enough Autopilot could become confused.
> ...


Autopilot and Enhanced Autopilot before it both include Traffic Aware Cruise Control (TACC), but if that's all you really want the cost of entry is now lower.


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Autopilot and Enhanced Autopilot before it both include Traffic Aware Cruise Control (TACC), but if that's all you really want the cost of entry is now lower.


The confusion I think he is referring to was the fact that the standard CC used to be called Auto Pilot, with Enhanced Auto Pilot giving you TACC, auto park, and summon. Now AP gives you TACC, but also became a separate purchase.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Johnston said:


> The confusion I think he is referring to was the fact that the standard CC used to be called Auto Pilot, with Enhanced Auto Pilot giving you TACC, auto park, and summon. Now AP gives you TACC, but also became a separate purchase.


standard cruise was not called Autopilot. 
in the era of Enhanced Autopilot, the included safety features (auto emergency braking, lane departure, etc) were called "Autopilot".


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

DerekDacota said:


> I did the free trial and only found the intelligent cruise control option useful. Even my father-in-laws Ioniq came with it, so any chance Tesla will or does allow it as a stand alone option?





SyncUp said:


> If Traffic Aware Cruise Control were offered as a standalone option, I would definitely purchase it. *Tesla are you reading this?* (I have a feeling there would be lots of Model 3 customers who would purchase TACC separately, if it were offered.)
> 
> I tried out Enhanced Auto Pilot during the 30-day trial period after I took delivery of my car, and ultimately decided I did not want EAP. However, I kept thinking to myself during that time: "If only I could buy Traffic Aware Cruise Control by itself and not part of the EAP package, that would be awesome."


Wondering if you guys jumped on the new AP $2k option? Now available until Wednesday 3/20/19 in your Tesla accounts.










I was on the same boat with regard to the $5K EAP package after my trial, but now loving my "EAP Lite" aka the new AP upgrade!


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

TACC has been and remains a hard requirement in any car we own. So when I read the earlier posts, I became concerned that the $3k Autopilot did not include it.

*BACKGROUND*

in 2009 I was offered a unique deal on a 2010 Prius (Gen-3) but to get dynamic cruise control, I would have to buy the top trim, +$6k, and add radar cruise control, +$2k ... too much! But the Gen-3 Prius had a significantly improved engine and transmission so I went with an affordable one w/o radar cruise control.

Fast forward to 2016 and I wanted to replace the Gen-3 with a Gen-4 Prius with radar cruise control (aka., part of TSS-P) in their most efficient trim, the ECO. But that was the ONLY trim without TSS-P and I could only get 98 MPG on the test drive (not hypermiling!!) of the next trim up. At the dealership, they offered $33k that was reduced to $28k even though I told them, "98 MPG is not good enough." But it was enough to buy an end-of-lease BMW i3-REx with optical, dynamic cruise control (aka., MagicEye) and I never looked back.

I've read over half of the "_Model 3 Owner's Guide_" and it is written as if TACC is an option that is not available for the basic Autopilot. Confused, I thought I'd search here and found this thread. More concerned, I did a wider Goggle search and found the article describing the change to Autopilot. So I am reassured that basic Autopilot has TACC, a mandatory requirement.

I'm 69 years old and the top level Autopilot might work. Programmed with an Emergency room destination, it could avoid waiting for an ambulance. Alternatively, I could have a funeral home pre-programmed but the nearly dead probably aren't the most strategic thinkers.

Bob Wilson


----------



## ChristianZ (Nov 10, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> Wondering if you guys jumped on the new AP $2k option? Now available until Wednesday 3/20/19 in your Tesla accounts.
> 
> View attachment 23518
> 
> ...


I bought the $2k Autopilot. It has been very functional for me with my commute. I am experimenting with the settings and will share when I'm done. I typically get in the left lane and either use the scroll wheel or the pedal to accelerate to stay with the flow of traffic, which keeps AP engaged. Sometimes, I feel the car is a little too close to the car next to me if it's riding close the the lines. I wish there was a way to set AP to stay a little further away from the center line. Overall, it's been good.


----------



## racekarl (Jul 31, 2018)

ChristianZ said:


> I typically get in the left lane...


Please don't do this. You're making the world a worse place for everyone around you.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> I've read over half of the "_Model 3 Owner's Guide_" and it is written as if TACC is an option that is not available for the basic Autopilot.


the owners manual (on-line) is updated every few months to incorporate the latest Firmware updates. The current manual is from December 20th, 2018, so before any of these autopilot rearrangements had happened. when that manual was written, Tesla was using the general term "autopilot" as the automatic safety features every car included, not the optional driver aid features.
An updated manual should be coming soon. watch this thread, as people here are pretty good about posting there when a new copy is available for download, and the link in that thread's first post will always go to the latest copy of the manual (date 'printed' on the last page of the PDF).


----------



## ChristianZ (Nov 10, 2018)

racekarl said:


> Please don't do this. You're making the world a worse place for everyone around you.


If no one is coming up behind me to pass, usually because I'm in the faster category of driver, what is the issue with being in the left lane?


----------



## racekarl (Jul 31, 2018)

ChristianZ said:


> If no one is coming up behind me to pass, usually because I'm in the faster category of driver, what is the issue with being in the left lane?


Because you're driving in a way that's illegal in many (most?) places in the US and therefore (hopefully) a bit unusual, you create an awkward and potentially unsafe situation since you're not behaving in the way that people would expect you to.


----------



## HeavyPedal (Oct 28, 2018)

racekarl said:


> Because you're driving in a way that's illegal in many (most?) places in the US and therefore (hopefully) a bit unusual, you create an awkward and potentially unsafe situation since you're not behaving in the way that people would expect you to.


Driving in the left lane without the intent to pass is illegal in only about a dozen or so states. More commonly it is an offense only if you fail to yield to faster drivers or drive slower than the speed limit in the left lane. Obviously, your home state of Massachusetts is one of the states that follows the first rule.


----------



## racekarl (Jul 31, 2018)

> Obviously, your home state of Massachusetts is one of the states that follows the first rule.


As is New Jersey, where the OP lives, FWIW.

Even if it's not illegal it's the automotive equivalent of getting in to an elevator, pressing your floor, then standing in front of the button panel. Sure you may move out of the way for the next person who gets on, but why introduce that bit of friction into someone else's life?


----------



## HeavyPedal (Oct 28, 2018)

racekarl said:


> Even if it's not illegal it's the automotive equivalent of getting in to an elevator, pressing your floor, then standing in front of the button panel. Sure you may move out of the way for the next person who gets on, but why introduce that bit of friction into someone else's life?


There are more problems with that analogy than I care to debate. I'll just say that having driven extensively in almost every state and more than a few (sometimes crazy) foreign countries for business, I've learned that what does and doesn't work depends entirely on the nature and flow of local traffic, not to mention local customs and roads. In parts of California and many other places, all that pointless lane shuffling would just cause more congestion and reduce overall freeway capacity and speed. If it works well in Masachusetts, great. But applying a single rule to everyone, everywhere and in every situation isn't realistic. What works in Springfield won't necessarily work in Elko or Los Angeles or Milan, nor should it have to.


----------



## racekarl (Jul 31, 2018)

If you park in the left lane in the US you're an inconsiderate driver, period. Rationalize it all you want, but you'll never convince me.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Get out of the left lane. It is also a law in Florida...


----------



## HeavyPedal (Oct 28, 2018)

casey morgan said:


> It is also a law in Florida...


Florida follows the Uniform Vehicle Code, and driving in the left lane is a violation only if "the driver knows or reasonably should know that he or she is being overtaken in that lane from the rear by a motor vehicle traveling at a higher rate of speed." But yeah, I have family in Florida and am always surprised by the number of left lane loafers who pay no attention to the flow of traffic around them. Enforcement could be improved.


----------



## ChristianZ (Nov 10, 2018)

AmpHog said:


> There are more problems with that analogy than I care to debate. I'll just say that having driven extensively in almost every state and more than a few (sometimes crazy) foreign countries for business, I've learned that what does and doesn't work depends entirely on the nature and flow of local traffic, not to mention local customs and roads. In parts of California and many other places, all that pointless lane shuffling would just cause more congestion and reduce overall freeway capacity and speed. If it works well in Masachusetts, great. But applying a single rule to everyone, everywhere and in every situation isn't realistic. What works in Springfield won't necessarily work in Elko or Los Angeles or Milan, nor should it have to.


If I were to pass someone, then get in the right lane, just to come up on someone in 8 seconds to get back in the left lane, I would be ping ponging back and forth repetitively. If there's no one in the right lane for a good distance, then I'll get in the right lane. I also watch my mirrors and get out of the way for faster drivers.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

As a soon to be former Prius driver, I practice highway camouflage.

I find a large truck, RV, service van, SUV, or towing pickup to follow with dynamic cruise control (TACC) set 10-15 mph faster than the lead. The following distance is large enough to steer around road debris or surface defects. Overtaking traffic sees the big 'slow' fellow and change lanes to pass, and do not tailgate the _poor_ Prius.

In contrast, if my Prius is alone, a few drivers think, "*Watch This! Hold my beer!*" The Prius remain the target of tailgating and rolling-coal (i.e. the practice of diesel advocates to make a cloud of soot in front of a 'green' car.) But if my Prius is hiding behind a 'big fellow', they pass and leave us alone.

Highway camouflage helps with highway mileage as the big fellows often drive at optimum range speeds (i.e., fuel is a major expense.) Also, the lead driver sitting higher can see traffic problems and may be sharing information on two-way radios.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Dezertracer (Nov 8, 2021)

ChristianZ said:


> If no one is coming up behind me to pass, usually because I'm in the faster category of driver, what is the issue with being in the left lane?


Don't do this, its basiclly taking advantage of the left lane "No ones there so ill use it". Every other driver would love to just hang out there and not have to change lanes, but they dont, so its always open for a quick pass. In NJ i got a ticket once for hanging out in the left lane, which is quite funny since i ALWAYS tell people not to do this. (The cop was in error, i was passing for less than a minute). I hear in germany, ridding in the left lane is one of the worst tickets you can get.

Left lane is for passing only, then you return to your lane of choice.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Dezertracer said:


> In NJ i got a ticket once for hanging out in the left lane, which is quite funny since i ALWAYS tell people not to do this.


Sounds like the cop was fishing when he pulled you over, and that was the only offense he could come up with.



Dezertracer said:


> I hear in germany, ridding in the left lane is one of the worst tickets you can get.


Some of the European countries have really punishing point systems - Germany among them - where doing stuff like sitting in the left lane is worth as many points as running a red light. Considering that you could go straight to prison without a trial in Switzerland (if you don't have enough cash on you for the huge fine) for speeding in a tunnel, it's all relative.


----------



## Dezertracer (Nov 8, 2021)

I agree on the Germany part! But the left lane thing not so much. NJ, maybe why he stopped me, but ill tell you this, out west if you do the drive in the left lane for no reason thing you will get pulled over and be given a ticket....had it happen to 2 different people i know here. No reason to do it....


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Dezertracer said:


> I agree on the Germany part! But the left lane thing not so much. NJ, maybe why he stopped me, but ill tell you this, out west if you do the drive in the left lane for no reason thing you will get pulled over and be given a ticket....had it happen to 2 different people i know here. No reason to do it....


In South Florida the left lane is routinely mobbed with slow drivers camping there for no reason. It's infuriating.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> In South Florida the left lane is routinely mobbed with slow drivers camping there for no reason. It's infuriating.


It's even more annoying when they just flew past you to get to the left lane, and then they slow way down and stay there. I imagine maybe they do that on purpose, like maybe they think they're a vigilante highway patrol, and want to make sure everyone stays under the speed limit.


----------

